# Router sub base removal



## LOKI (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a ryobi router /table combo i bought at home depot.the instuctions don't tell me to leave or remove plastic sub base plate.the router mounts fine with it in place but concerned about breaking something if i"m wrong.just started learning about routers and i want to be sure.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have the Ryobi, and I would remove it. It will give You just a little more height to the bit. It may also hold the router a bit more solid., just My opinion


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Terry and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.

Remove it.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I take it you got the one with the router included. Did you have a look at the assembled one in the store? I would take the plastic base off it anyway, as I do with my Mastercraft router on my Ryobi table. You can also make auxiliary bases for different purposes, for instance to give yourself a straight edge, or to make a trammel (circle guide) The plastic face is for handheld routing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Terry,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I don't think so, but every router I have seen with the plastic base plate come off with the help of removing 3, or4 screws. Lay them aside with the plate. I have seen one small router with a sticky sheet plastic. Those are the only ones that need to stay!


----------

